# No User-Agent Logging



## kikopkau (Oct 1, 2009)

I can't seem to get Apache to log the user-agent and referer in the Httpd-Access.log even though I've specified the "Combined" log string. 

Here's the LogFormat:

```
"%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" combined
```
I've also tried to use the "agent" CustomeLog which is:

```
LogFormat "%{User-agent}i" agent
```
and my httpd-agent.log files are empty. 

Has anyone run into this problem before? 

Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 1, 2009)

Simply using 


```
CustomLog /path/to/access_log combined
```

will include both Referrers and User-Agents.


----------



## kikopkau (Oct 1, 2009)

Already have that. Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 2, 2009)

Maybe the web browser doesn't send a User-Agent: header?


----------



## kikopkau (Oct 2, 2009)

Nope. Testing from several browsers that have been used to validate other systems. 

Thanks for the help.


----------

